# Where to find a used confectionery guitar?



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Is there a site that specializes in selling used confectionery equipment?  I am looking for a confectionery guitar to cut pate de fruit, marshmallows, and petit fours even (not chocolates, though); we are getting a lot of orders for these and cutting them by hand is fraught with inconsistencies not to mention the increased labor.  While I don't have $4K to spend on a new one, I was hoping to be able to find something used.  Craiglist and eBay have turned up nothing yet.  I know that Kerekes has a new model for $1800, but I don't know if that is a good investment since it is a plastic base, or if I'm just lusting after a Dedy and nothing else will do.... any and all help greatly appreciated!


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Ebay would be your best bet.


----------



## chef blue (Jul 9, 2014)

I have two pastry guitars that I am looking to sell. Are you interested ?


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello, I ended up buying a used one, but if you have a used Dedy to sell, I'd be interested...


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Try the chocolate forums.  70%,  and "it's a chocolate life" come to mind.  They usually have some kind of a "classified" section on their site


----------



## michel langlais (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi, are your pastry guitars still for sale? If so, can i get more details and price on them?

Thank you.

Michel


----------



## neto chocolate (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi,

This is the guitar we bought about 2-3 years ago when we started the business (at this store,showing the same price as when we bought it):

http://www.bakedeco.com/detail.asp?id=8790&trng=fgle&gclid=CJelh_bEh8gCFZWRHwodEJAOuQ#.Vf-o4RFVhBc

Shortly later, once we decided on the size of our chocolates (finally!) it was of no good to us since the intervals in the base are 7.5mm each and we needed bonbons that are exactly 25mm x 25mm (to fit our boxes and applications).

We bought another one with the correct intervals and stopped using this one.

It is in absolutely perfect condition. It looks and works exactly as brand new from the box.

We have all frames and accessories and even the original shipping box (need to check).

I keep telling myself to put it up for sale and I know there is a demand for such item in such condition but I could not find the time and other excuses 

In any case, please let me know if this is something of interest to you and I would love to provide any needed information including pictures of course.

The item is with us at Brooklyn, New York , and is ready to be shipped or picked up immediately.

Thanks and good luck!

Amir Sharon

email : [email protected]

www.netochocolate.com


----------



## lisa pontell (Aug 21, 2015)

I had one but sold it last month.
No longer available


----------



## michel langlais (Aug 28, 2015)

If you have photos please send them. Please give me more details on this item, price and make.

Thank you

Michel Langlais


----------



## lisa pontell (Aug 21, 2015)

Oh I see your in Chicago.


----------



## lisa pontell (Aug 21, 2015)

THIS GUITAR HAS BEEN SOLD-.....Lisa


----------



## chefwebrown (Aug 4, 2016)

Can wire grids at 30 mm intervals be used?


----------

